# Legal jobs - plz heeellllppp



## elizabeths03 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been wanting to move to Dubai to join my sister, but I refuse to do so without first getting a job.

I have just graduated from a masters in Law, but currently working as a credit controller for an american company until i find something better.


I have been looking for legal jobs in dubai, but it seems that they dont offer positions for law graduates, or people with few experiences in law, as they all ask for min 3-5 years even some 10years experience.

I would gladly appreciate it if someone could just point me in the right direction, as I am looking to move ASAP.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

elizabeths03 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been wanting to move to Dubai to join my sister, but I refuse to do so without first getting a job.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I work with a law firm, and there are some opening in the company, maybe you can try and apply , I am sure to would get in. Do you have any experience(worldwide) and have you practice law so far???


----------



## elizabeths03 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for the reply


The legal experience I have is from working in a debt collection company, and in my current position working asa credit controller.

Most of my experience is legal administration, I havent practiced yet since I only graduated last year.

But I have about 6 years working experience in the UK and France.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

elizabeths03 said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> The legal experience I have is from working in a debt collection company, and in my current position working asa credit controller.
> 
> ...


Well , they are looking for EU citizens , and there is no harm in trying, send across Your CV, and I can try too push them too take you, and maybe on your visit too dubai , you can go for a interview.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

"Legal jobs - plz heeellllppp"

Ohhhh - jobs in the LEGAL field, I get it. When I saw the thread title I thought you were enquiring about finding legal, as opposed to illegal, work here.


----------



## elizabeths03 (Jan 9, 2011)

R666 said:


> Well , they are looking for EU citizens , and there is no harm in trying, send across Your CV, and I can try too push them too take you, and maybe on your visit too dubai , you can go for a interview.


Thank you sooo much, i would be very grateful. If you can please send me your email as a private message I will send you my CV.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

elizabeths03 said:


> Thank you sooo much, i would be very grateful. If you can please send me your email as a private message I will send you my CV.


Well ! It's not letting me send you a private message , can u try send me a private message, maybe it will go through


----------



## elizabeths03 (Jan 9, 2011)

R666 said:


> Well ! It's not letting me send you a private message , can u try send me a private message, maybe it will go through


Yep dont think this forum has the possibility to send private msgs, anyway heres my email /snip


Just thought id add, its an underscore inbtw h and s


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

elizabeths03 said:


> Yep dont think this forum has the possibility to send private msgs


Sure it will, but there is a minimum # of posts you must make first. I think 5-10, something like that.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

elizabeths03 said:


> Yep dont think this forum has the possibility to send private msgs, anyway heres my email /snip
> 
> 
> Just thought id add, its an underscore inbtw h and s


The PM facility is activated after you have made 5 *useful* posts.


----------



## elizabeths03 (Jan 9, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> The PM facility is activated after you have made 5 *useful* posts.



Ok Thank you


----------



## elizabeths03 (Jan 9, 2011)

Really hope im gonna find a position soon, in need of a change of environement.

Has anyone got any tips on how i can make my research for jobs better (all ive been doing now is looking on recruitment agencies website and sending speculative applications to law firms).


----------

